# munzer picture



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

piccy of andreas munzer...is it real?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Very detailed. Its certainly a possible real photo


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looks like that crazy autopsy dude professor von haagen daas has plastized his arm.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

look a bit like owen hart in this dont you think cal?

just obviously way more muscular but face wise...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i can see that..


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Andreas Munzer was known for having paper thin skin. He could also acheve a good level of definition as can be seen by his pictures - Nobody has come close to replicateing that.

Its tragic that he was never happy with his look and was always frustrated with his inability to reproduce his hero (Arnold) performance.

Sadly he died of complications probably from duretics.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol theres paper thin and paper thin-

he`s got a fooking hollow in between his tris and bi`s...


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

WOW

Completely amazing, although his diuretic usage and epo usage were said to be insane,

R


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

his physique does look very arnie it has to be said!


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

the hollow in between his tris and bi`s is f#cking incredible


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so youre all thinking the pic is real?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

the pic's definately real. look around, there are many more freaky pics of that freaky freak.

ps. his 'complications' probably weren't solely due to diuretics if the rumours of his precontest cycle are anywhere near acurate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> the pic's definately real. look around, there are many more freaky pics of that freaky freak.
> 
> ps. his 'complications' probably weren't solely due to diuretics if the rumours of his precontest cycle are anywhere near acurate.


Was he using Tren to shred him up....?

(Bah dum tish :becky


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

truly rank.....no doubt a minority opinion.........


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> truly rank.....no doubt a minority opinion.........


Whats rank Cal?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol that picture..the hollow...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> lol that picture..the hollow...


Ahhh I get ya. Looks like he has no skin


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looks like a corpse..sorta lol


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

Bodyworks said:


> the pic's definately real. look around, there are many more freaky pics of that freaky freak.
> 
> ps. his 'complications' probably weren't solely due to diuretics if the rumours of his precontest cycle are anywhere near acurate.


could that cycle be acurate? bloody hell its a lot of gear, always thought it was boll#cks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Andreas Munzer - The Supposed Gear Stack of This Bodybuilder

Subject: The death anabolic plan of Andreas M�nzer

Date: Sat, 27 Apr 1996 13:09:13 GMT

10-9 Weeks before the Competition daily: Ephederine, AN 1, Captagon,

Aspirine, Valium, Clenbuterol

8-6 weeks before the Competition daily: 2 injects Testoviron a 250 mg

1 inject Parabolan

30 tabletts Halotestin

30 tabletts Metandienon

20 IE* STH

20 IE* Insuline

5-3 weeks before the Competition daily: 3 injects Masteron

2 injects Parabolan

30 tabletts Halotestin

50 tabletts Stromba

2 injects Stromba

24 IE* STH

2-1 weeks before the Competition daily: 2 injects Masteron

2 injects Stromba

40 tabletts Halotestin

80 tabletts Stromba

24 IE* STH

Insuline

IGF

A few days before the Competition: Aldactone, Lasix

heres an abstract from a web site.

Munzer died of complications due to the enormous number and combinations of weight training supplements he used while competing. After months of stomach pains, he was admitted to a hospital on the morning of March 12th. By 7 pm, doctors had decided to operate to stop bleeding in his stomach, but shortly afterwards his liver and kidneys failed. Munzer refused a blood transfusion, and died on the morning of March 13th at the age of 30

donated from the board of ripped glutes :becky:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Could it be that he was a dealer and didnt want to get busted - soooo

He thought up a cycle that would use everything he had at the time... left it lying around so if they raided his house it could be said that they were all for personal consumption.

Quite a few people do that aparently.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

The picture is real his USP was condition and he achieved freaky condition, he used to get that dry he wouldn't sweat under stage lights. Not healthy but to me truly awesome and more impressive than the current vogue, considering the mental strength needed to get into that condition.

If anyone has read "muscle" there's a very detailed description of his pre contest cycle and a good if short biography on his aproach, life and goals he would seem to have been a truly decent man who just pushed the envelope too far...


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

the irony is, he wasn't even one of the top guys of his day. to push yourself that far to place tenth in the mister olympia seems to lack any shred of common sense. his is just a sad story.


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Munzer was bloody incredible,i remember watching him compete in mr Olympia and his legs were super shredded.

He also took a drug called cytadren which is 250mg oral tablet which you dont really hear about nowdays,i think its used last few weeks of competing.

It was supposed to do the same damage as drinking 4 bottles of whiskey per tablet on your liver,verytoxic.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

cytadren was discontinued a few years ago. i would surpress most of the hormones in your body, and i would make you feel ill. i don't believe however, that it contributed to his death.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

body builders will always push the barriers thats why we have the standard of physiqes that we do.

i think we will see a lot more deaths he next few years


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sure will FB!

but steroids etc arent bad for ya if theyre used safely.....:lalala:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> sure will FB!
> 
> but steroids etc arent bad for ya if theyre used safely.....:lalala:


haha that post made me chuckle that smiley is ace.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

that smiley lives in cals head


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

HOLLY MOLLY!!!


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Is this enough striations for ya


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Crazy legs and most muscular


----------

